# Game #62: Lakers @ Wizards



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (32-29, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Washington Wizards (33-27, 2nd Southeast) 

Monday, Mar. 14, 4:00pm
at Wizards
TV: KCAL, NBATV
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins - 13.9 PPG, 5.6 RPG, 4.4 APG
Gilbert Arenas - 25.4 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 5.3 APG

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant - 28.6 PPG, 6.1 RPG, 6.4 APG
Larry Hughes - 21.7 PPG, 6.1 RPG, 5.0 APG

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler - 14.0 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 1.6 APG
Antawn Jamison - 20.0 PPG, 8.0 RPG, 2.2 APG

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom - 15.6 PPG, 10.4 RPG, 3.8 APG
Jared Jeffries - 6.4 PPG, 4.6 RPG, 1.9 APG

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm - 10.2 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 0.6 APG
Brendan Haywood - 9.6 PPG, 6.9 RPG, 0.6 APG

*Bench Players:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook - 6.8 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.5 APG
Jumaine Jones - 7.1 PPG, 5.2 RPG, 0.8 APG
Brian Grant - 3.3 PPG, 3.6 RPG, 0.4 APG
Luke Walton - 2.8 PPG, 2.1 RPG, 1.2 APG

Washington Wizards





























Kwame Brown - 5.7 PPG, 4.8 RPG, 1.1 APG
Etan Thomas - 5.2 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 0.3 APG
Steve Blake - 3.8 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 1.5 APG
Michael Ruffin - 1.4 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 0.8 APG

Lakers:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
T. Bobbitt G 	Feb 13, 2005 	Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C 	Dec 22, 2004 	Sore back
D. George SF    Nov 1, 2004 	Left ankle surgery
```
Wizards:

```
Player  	Date  		Injury
J. Hayes SF  	Mar 4, 2005  	Fractured right patella
P. Ramos C 	Feb 23, 2005 	Right plantar fasciitis
S. Walker PF 	Feb 14, 2005 	Strained lower back
```
*Last Game:*
Washington 120, LA Lakers 116, OT
Boxscore - Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- In game of dueling backcourts, the Wizards' Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes had the edge on the Lakers' duo of Kobe Bryant and Chucky Atkins.

Arenas scored 37 points and Hughes had 33 to lead Washington to a 120-116 overtime victory over Los Angeles on Friday night, the Wizards' first win on the Lakers' court in almost 12 years.

Bryant had his fourth triple-double of the season and 13th of his career, with 36 points, 14 assists and 10 rebounds. Atkins added 23 points.

Despite their 13-8 mark, the Wizards earned just their second victory this season over a team with a winning record.

``We raised the bar higher than probably anyone expected us to raise it,'' Washington coach Eddie Jordan said. ``It was a terrific win.''

Said Arenas: ``That's what we do when we're on. We don't think anyone can stop us once everyone's clicking.'' 

[More in URL]

Wizards Forum Game Thread

Western Conference Playoff Watch:
*Coming Soon*
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

statistical speaking we should own this game, that said we lose by 4


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets get a 4 game winning streak going into Miami.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

We need to win this game. Let´s pray for Saint Kobe...


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

So whose gonna guard Arenas? And I hope Kobe decides to D up Hughes this time.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> statistical speaking we should own this game, that said we lose by 4


unfortinately this quote is correct


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Remember what happened the last time we played these guys? The Wizards scored in the paint on almost every possession. And there's really no reason why they couldn't do it again.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lets try to hold their back court under 70 points! 

Seriously though, I see this as a high scoring game, with Arenas torching us AGAIN. We're just gonna have to outscore them, hopefully Kobe and Atkins are up to the task.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Arenas set to murder us again. Mihm will also piss his pants due to the hostile fans in Washington. We're screwed.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

-D! said:


> Arenas set to murder us again. Mihm will also piss his pants due to the hostile fans in Washington. We're screwed.


they got raped today....so that should give us some edge...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just win damnit! :curse:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

From our side of things ...

Bad: Wizards have lost 7 of 10

Good: Last time the Wizards lost 7 of 10, they followed it by winning 11 of 13

I'm obviously hoping history repeats itself, but it's tough to get amped up when you're on such a skid. I'll stick with my guys on this one, but only because we're back at home in a month that is almost entirely on the road. I think it'll be a real tight game though, through and through.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, even if Kobe plays like Jesus tonight its still gonna be tough. With Chucky "revolving door" atkins defending, were gonna be in trouble... I'd like to see Mihm try and play good dispite it being a road game... Because with no strong center were gonna get trashed probably... So that being said look for his back to back fouls in the first few minutes of play....

Wouldnt mind seeing Lamar take it to the hole twice as much tonight, and not like he did in the Bobcats game.

Its gonna be a tough one, but it would be awesome to see the lakers win three in a row on the road.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Just the thought of Atkins trying to guard Areanas brings a tear to my eye. 

As usual, only way the Lakers win is if Kobe puts on another godly performance.

Btw BCook, great job with the game thread again.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

EHL said:


> Btw BCook, great job with the game thread again.


I agree...:greatjob:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah.. We have the best game threads by far..


I like the Chucky nicknames you guys have come up with this season. Revolving door, the matador, etc.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers take this one by 9 points: 117 - 108

Kobe with 40 pts, 9 boards, 7 dimes performance.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

ghiman said:


> Just win damnit! :curse:


Easier said then done.

Simply put, I'm hoping for the game in Miami to energize the squad and get them to their extra gear. We looked fired up to play the Diesel on Christmas day, only this time I'll be hoping that the players are up to the task all week long and then more.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Was Hughes playing when we played them at Staples? Whatever, we've just come off 2 close wins, I have a feeling we lose by double digits. Im hoping Kobe has another 30 or 40+ night so we can squeek this one out.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

-D! said:


> Yeah.. We have the best game threads by far..


As Marv Albert would say "yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss.......".


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta miss most of this one, (damn baseball practices), but hopefully with a HUGE game from kobe well win. i say lakers by 13


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks guys for the comments on my game threads but I dont think they are all that 

Lakers lose this game by 4 but wouldnt be surprised if they win!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

My prediction: It will be a wild, high scoring game, lots of up and downs, Lakers may be down by 14 at one point, they may even be up by 14 at some point, in the end the Lakers win by 5 with another big game from Kobe. (35+)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

102 on LA 

Washington at +2, you guys should go bet


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> 102 on LA
> 
> Washington at +2, you guys should go bet



I voted.. Either tonight I will be 1k richer, or poorer... Dont let me down lakers, especally you atkins!! :curse: Play defense!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Thanks guys for the comments on my game threads but I dont think they are all that


Yes they are. good job (as usual), BCook...



> *Lakers lose this game by 4 * but wouldnt be surprised if they win!


What the... :curse: :biggrin: 

Lakers by 3.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm got dunked on by Kwame  

Mihm cant hold on to a rebound..

Typical Road Mihm :curse:

Almost 9 minutes played.. No Points.. 1 Board.. 1 assist.. No Shots..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kcal 9 is horrible


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, we're down by 11, can't say I'm surprised. Also can't say I'm worried.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Chris Mihm with *5* Rebounds?????


:jawdrop:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> kcal 9 is horrible


If you think that's bad, I have League Pass/NBA TV and when I go on my TV to the game titled Lakers @ Wizards all I get is a black screen.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> My prediction: It will be a wild, high scoring game, lots of up and downs, *Lakers may be down by 14 at one point*, they may even be up by 14 at some point, in the end the Lakers win by 5 with another big game from Kobe. (35+)


  52-38 at the half.....creeeepy......


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Chucky 0-6 down, by 14 at halftime.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> If you think that's bad, I have League Pass/NBA TV and when I go on my TV to the game titled Lakers @ Wizards all I get is a black screen.



They do call it a "Blackout" 

:groucho:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> They do call it a "Blackout"
> 
> :groucho:


true...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

guys remember...the lakers are a second half team.....THAT SAID we lose by 8


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

just back from baseball, whos playin well? i hear kobes got 13 on 5-10, hes gotta take over


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

hughes is 4 for 14, and arenas 4 for 10... the problem is haywood 4 for 4 and etan 4 for 4... where is interior D?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dunno..kobe does start to take over in the second half..well see


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> just back from baseball, whos playin well? i hear kobes got 13 on 5-10, hes gotta take over


Nobody really..

Crap Odom picks up his 4th foul :curse:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jumpshots piss me off so much, take it to the hole pansies


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Jumpshots piss me off so much, take it to the hole pansies


yea, kobes settling for jumpers, hes got to attack the basket. odoms a *******, that 4th foul


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

finally a damn foul called


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team.. Just isnt that smart.. Or physical!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well this is just ****ty.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

down 16 goin 2 the 4th. we are playing like ****, especially kobe, hopefully a repeat performance of the charlotte game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LgL!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 on butler


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

30 3's.. LMAO.. If your gonna do that might as well use Rudy's offense.. 

Kobe has been horrible tonight too!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

this is ****ing unbelievable. we have a few solid games, a chance to get up on dnever, and we throw that down the drain and play like TOTAL S HIT. kobe didnt play well, but we can still make the playoffs


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

good job odom :whatever:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Pathetic performance by the team, and very dissapointing to see Kobe consistently just jack up shots despite having a bad night. He should have made the decision to get to the free throw line more often or penetrate and dish. Whenever he was able to do any of those, we went on some sort of mini-run.

And to think that I was excited about this game boosting the playoff push.. psh, shame on me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sasha needs to get some longer shorts.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow its Defensive games like this that are good reasons why we arent going to make the playoffs....terrible performance by a terrible team
:curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd had enough so I just went and looked at the final score. Good thing I did, otherwise I would have wasted another 2 hours.

Losing to the Jamisonless Wizards by 14 is another humbling blow that lets everyone know that we do indeed suck fat balls.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This might actually be one of our worst overall performances of the year. I saw no effort, hustle or desire from anyone. Just flat out disgusting. They lost because they got totally out worked.

The point where the game got away was in the 2nd damn Q for God's sake. It was when Cook and Grant got owned by the Wizards bum big men for about a billion offensive rebounds and probably 2 billion points. Cook is the worst rebounding big man in the history of basketball. He isn't even a big man. He plays like a little girl down low. Then he's completely useless when he can't throw a stinkin penny in the ocean.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, youre not gonna get away with not playing D vs this team. Or most teams that arent the Bobcats.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: I knew it was coming.. 

Doesnt help when Mihm doesnt ever show up on the road, Chucky cant make anything, Kobe cant make anything, Caron stinks unless you count the 3rd, and Odom picking up fouls.. The bench sucks ***.. And this team is gonna win against a solid team?

How come the Lakers should have won? The Wizards had a better record than the Lakers before the game and will at the end of the year..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Damn it!... Just... Damn it!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Its times like these when I wonder how the Lakers are still in the Playoff race????


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Good point BrianCook34. I am personaly a fan of the Wizards and the Lakers and i don't really understand the disrespect for the Wizards (at least this year). Maybe because the've been bad for a long time but not this year. They have beaten Memphis, Sonics, Houston, Spurs and the Suns on their homecourt and are 23-9 overall at home so this should not be surprising. As for Kwame and Brendan being bums that's not really true. They are not the most gifted offensive big men but they play good defense and grab boards can't get a lot of opportunities when guys like Hughes and Arenas jacks up most of the shots.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, by the way,

cough*cough* great game Chris cough*cough*( sarcasm)

WTF is he doing out there, give me 23 minutes and I could do better. 1 point? How does a starter manage that, thats unacceptable, and he let Haywood score 16. Pathetic.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes, that was BAD.

BUT, for some crazy reason I still think we can win tomorrow against Philly, and then go into Miami on Thursday and shock everyone! Perhaps I am just an idiot? or a sucker for punishment? Oh well, we'll see......


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bah, KCAL reports that Kobe had to have electric stimulation on that right ankle. No wonder he wasn't driving to the basket today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> Bah, KCAL reports that Kobe had to have electric stimulation on that right ankle. No wonder he wasn't driving to the basket today.


Bah, I would think we are better than to make excuses :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Good point BrianCook34. I am personaly a fan of the Wizards and the Lakers and i don't really understand the disrespect for the Wizards (at least this year). Maybe because the've been bad for a long time but not this year. They have beaten Memphis, Sonics, Houston, Spurs and the Suns on their homecourt and are 23-9 overall at home so this should not be surprising. As for Kwame and Brendan being bums that's not really true. They are not the most gifted offensive big men but they play good defense and grab boards can't get a lot of opportunities when guys like Hughes and Arenas jacks up most of the shots.


It's because they didn't have Jamison. Without Antawn, the Wizards aren't all that great.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well they were tonight :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

There's no point in this team even wasting their time with the playoffs if they're only going to play ball on one end of the floor. Just a pathetic effort out there tonight.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Its Offical: Lets Forget This Game........2morrow C-webb Iverson


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Well, though the Wizards won i was a realy disappointed in this game, i expected the game to be more like the first game this year (a close high scoring 120-116 ot kind of game), at least i didn't *cough * 150$ out for a nosebleed seat. I really don't think the Wiz are that much worse without Jamison than with him it just gives more opportunities for Arenas and Hughes to jack up shots, as thats all Jamison has been doing the last few months, as long as they get something from Kwame and Jeffries, theres not much of a differense, at least the defense gets better. Lakers just ran into a hungry team on the road that needed a win just as bad as they did, hopefully Lakers can go into Philly and get a W and somehow upset the Heat on Thursday. 

PS, if anyone watched the game, did you noticed that there are alot of Laker fan's in DC. I would say it was 60\40 in favor of the Wiz, not bad for a road team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Well, though the Wizards won i was a realy disappointed in this game, i expected the game to be more like the first game this year (a close high scoring 120-116 ot kind of game), at least i didn't *cough * 150$ out for a nosebleed seat. I really don't think the Wiz are that much worse without Jamison than with him it just gives more opportunities for Arenas and Hughes to jack up shots, as thats all Jamison has been doing the last few months, as long as they get something from Kwame and Jeffries, theres not much of a differense, at least the defense gets better. Lakers just ran into a hungry team on the road that needed a win just as bad as they did, hopefully Lakers can go into Philly and get a W and somehow upset the Heat on Thursday.
> 
> PS, if anyone watched the game, did you noticed that there are alot of Laker fan's in DC. I would say it was 60\40 in favor of the Wiz, not bad for a road team.



Yeah, I was thinking the Lakers were going to lose... but not like that...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Actually there weren't a lot of real Laker fans, most of them were all bandwagoning-laker fans.


----------

